# Best de-glossing product?



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey folks.

I'm thinking that de-glossing might be better than sanding for adhesion on kitchen cabinets. I've never used them, only sanded.

I wonder, what do you guys find is the best product on the market and who supplies it? 

I'm in Canada so the supplier is important because we don't have all the retailers and products you do in the US.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I haven't found much of a difference from SWs or PPGs. Though I always sand then degloss.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

The first and last time I used a deglosser was in 1986. I was working for a friend on an interior job. He had me helping him degloss varnished trim with Paso deglosser. After about 20 minutes I told him that I couldn't do this anymore, that I had to get away from the fumes because they were making me funny. He took me into a bedroom that had just been painted and told me to put all the hardware back on the windows and outlet plates on the walls. I think I was in there for about an hour and I was not able to get one thing done. Never used a chemical deglosser after that!

If you do use one, definitely also use an organic vapor mask.

futtyos


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

For cabs, I'm pretty partial to Jasco no-rinse TSP.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

Krud kutter us a deglosser aswell. But we always scuff sand our cabinets no matter what before oil primer or paint.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm also a fan of Krud Kutter as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

My vote is also TSP applied with a 3M between coats scrubby pad.
Wear heavy gloves and rinse with water.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wilbond


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I use Krud Kutter, but I only use it when I cannot sand, which is when lead is an issue. I tell the home owner that the right way to do it is to sand, which will require me to follow all of the regs, which will be expensive. Or I can use a deglosser. I also tell them that if they decide to go cheaper I will not gaurantee the work.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sand paper:thumbsup:


----------

